# I need wiring schamtechic To install kill switch.



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey guys and gals I am looking for A wiring schametchic for our Goats to install this "Digital Keypad Engine Interrupt System" I am doing this for the following reasons.

1. Peace of mind.

2. It is cool as hell.

3 Youre car can not be stolen if it can not get fuel to be stareed.

4. 275 off my my 6-Month Preimum on insurance The Main Main Reason 

5. It is only 66.95 Shipped no tax Made By the mountys

Digital Keypad Engine Interrupt System 










*Security with Intelligence*
More than a simple starter kill! *Autolok VIP* is designed from technology similar to that found in bank machines, preventing anyone without an access code from starting the vehicle. Simply put, any vehicle equipped with *Autolok VIP* will not start without first entering one of the (2) personalized access codes. KEYS or NO KEYS. 

*Autolok VIP* has an override or valet mode which allows the vehicle to be serviced without relinquishing the access code. The passive theft Deterrent System can be Integrated or Layered with any existing factory or aftermarket security system. 

*Standard Features:*
Board Mount Relay - 40 Amp Potter & Brumfield Relay can be dealer installed to disable Starter, Ignition or Fuel Pump. 
Backlit Keypad - Keypad is back lit a soft green for night time visibility 
Status LED - A red Status LED light provides a visual deterrent to ward off potential intruders and to identify system status; ARMED, DISARMED, SERVICE MODE, PROGRAMMING. 
Auto Arm - The system automatically arms 30 seconds after the ignition is turned off (this may qualify you for an insurance discount). 
User Programmable - The user programs the system to disarm by entering the master or secondary code. 
Interrupt override - Prevents an intruder from starting the engine, but ensures that you can always start your vehicle. 
Low Current Draw - This makes it an ideal system for protecting your vehicle during long periods of inactivity. *Advantages of AUTOLOK VIP digital starter cut off system*
DEFINES
New standards in vehicle security with individual programmability. "Security with intelligence" 
ELIMINATES
Need for separate alarm keys, plugs, magnets, remotes or batteries. 
MAXIMIZES
Individual vehicle security using (1-6 digits) personal access codes. 
IMMOBILIZES
Ignition automatically and identifies the protected vehicle with both audible and visible security features. 
*Operations*
Model # LDK130 includes a board mounted Potter & Brumfield relay to provide a positive and a negative horn output. Every unauthorized start attempt will sound the horn. A 24 volt version is available for use with heavy machinery (Model LDK24V). 
Again if you forget I need an A wire schametchic, Once I get this instaled and see if it works the way it should I will tell you guys.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

simple starter disable? in the ignition harness your 12volt source is red w/white stripe or solid red. your starter is a purple wire (which you will have to cut) and your ignition is orange. these wire are gonna be a preety good size. well noticably larger than the rest. but I need to know the wires you are actually gonna need for me to tell you what they are and if there are any tricks you my have to watch out for.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

*The vehicle comes from factory with a security system*

The car cannot be started w/o the key and if doors are locked entry w/o key will sound horn and flash lights.I get a discount with my insurance company with the OE system I dont get the thinking of cutting the wiring to install a security system on a vehicle that has one that works.The PCM will not turn the injectors on w/o a key cycle.The key contains full remote functions so IMO you are raising the chance for wiring issues in the future.If you are not going to keep the car forever do the next owner a favor and DONT CUT OE WIRING please.That just my $0.02 thanks:cheers


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

:agree . Although rather James Bondish and cool, It doesnt do a whole lot besides the factory system. When you activated your car with your insurance company they should ask if it has a theft deturant alarm system. and in which case our goats do. that was the first ? my insurance rep asked me when i traded my old car in and went to switch it to the goat. just a thought


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

It is for the fuel pump cut off.

I just doing this becuese there has been a few car thefts lately including two goats some one know how to. Do a work around.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

i would do the Viper alarm system then. they do the same thing as what you are asking for. Plus they have a garantee on there products and I think you get a warrenty when installed. I have had multiple cars done with Viper systems and its remote start. havnt had a problem yet. most recent was a 65 thousand dollar Cadillac. works flawless and the place that installs them does precision work. they have or find exact diagrams to pull panals of to run wires and diagrams of every car to make the right connections.http://www.mobile-audio.net/viperalarms.htm


----------



## Copax (Sep 24, 2009)

*Autolock VIP*



MJGTOWISH said:


> Hey guys and gals I am looking for A wiring schametchic for our Goats to install this "Digital Keypad Engine Interrupt System" ...
> ... *Autolok VIP* is designed from technology similar to that found in bank machines, preventing anyone without an access code from starting the vehicle. Simply put, any vehicle equipped with *Autolok VIP* will not start without first entering one of the (2) personalized access codes. KEYS or NO KEYS...
> ...
> Again if you forget I need an A wire schametchic, Once I get this instaled and see if it works the way it should I will tell you guys.



I know it's a very old request but maybe somebody else can use it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

How about just yanking a few plug wires when you park it. :lol:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I did do it though  called the dealer up and just used fuel and few other need wires going to the ecu


----------

